# First lesson back from injury critique please :)



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Any pics or video?


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

brackenbramley said:


> Both myself and my new mare are recovering from serious injury this was our first lesson this week my aim for her is dressage as she is an ex racer with two previous ruptured tendons and neck probs. Also i have been told about retrained racer classes which is another exciting oppurtunity as i have showing experience. (Although whether i can keep her contained with the speaker systems???!) She has a big stride with alot of elevation, i would love some constructive critisism as i am extremly keen and always wanting to progress and learn.


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)




----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)




----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)




----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)




----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

In a couple pics your leg looks a little bit far back. Beautiful horse!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Bracken,

I do not think your leg is back too far. I think your foot placement is very good. Most people are not used to seeing where the leg really should be, well under the hip, but rather are used to a more forward position, which is a trendy way of riding. 
One thing is that though your leg is placed securely under you, your upper body is not as secure. you have a very slight cant forward and because you have given your entire arm forward and have a bit of a stiff, straight elbow, you lose the solid strenght and security of an upright upper body with elbows married to the ribcage. Such use of the upper body also influences the horse to push onto the forehand.

So, just sit up a tiny but more, bring your elbows back, hands on top and some bend in the elbow. This is the same old same old that WE ALL work on . over and over again. I am sure I am guilty of the same thing more times than I can count. But you asked for the extra eye, so there it is.

You are a cute pair and I appreciate how you are not pulling her behind the veritcal and are working back from your injuries little by little

By the way, one can upload more than one picture at a time and insert them all in one post instead of doing a seperate post for each photo.
If you can't do it, PM me and I'll explain, but just do what you do for one, then do browse again and upload again, etc.


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

In the first two pictures I don't think your leg looks bad, but the last two it seemed a little back, but I agree it could be somewhat of an illusion since your upper half is a little forward.


----------



## jrcci (Apr 28, 2011)

your legs looked fine to me. make sure you arent looking down thought and pick your hands up a little bit


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree ^ I think because you are looking down your upper body is too far forward. Tiny explained it very well 

Also your heel could be down more. But over all not too bad.


----------



## mummygirl81 (Aug 30, 2011)

I think you two look great!! You and the horse look relaxed and like you're having fun, one of the most important things!!! I think your leg looks good and secure, you could drop some more weight in your heels. Just keep your eyes up (I know easier said than done) and keep your fingers closed. Can't wait to see more pictures of your progress, I def think you will do well in dressage!!


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

thanks everyone so positive cant wait for my next lesson i stuggle so much with my tipping forward and my hands and arms but never realised im looking down so much!!!! So hopefully that could really help ill try get a little video too next month. Really great advice thank you all  alice xx


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

oh and thanks for lovely comment about bramley x


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

Right everyone three weeks later and third lesson would love critique and advice on my self and bramleys journey


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

oh by the way weve got rid of the running martingale yey! thats whats knotted up out the way round her neck


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

Would really love some feedback from our third lesson pics here i keep posting to late at night i think lol!! x


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I think you look pretty good. The only thing I would fix would be to push your shoulders back a little.


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

Looking better! You do still need to work on keeping that chin up though - I know many, many of us struggle with that one! Something my instructor said, which helped me immensely: Keep your eyes out ahead of where you're going - where you're headed is the big picture, and your horse's ears are the subtitles. Meaning, you should of course be able to glance down and see what's going on with her head, but it's much, much important to give her some direction by looking at where you're going


----------



## hennisntacanibal (Oct 5, 2011)

This is a really picky thing on my part, but I'm a stickler for heels being down. They look much better now than they did before, but personally I would like to see them stretch even further. The more your heel is down, the less likely you are to give the wrong signal when using your leg. I really do love your leg position, though, and the fact that your toes are pointing forward.


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

thanks everyone feedback really helpful and positive i have ridden since i was 7 and NEVER REALISED i am looking down!!!!!!!! will work on heels and shoulders I just wanted you all too know me and bramley completed our first INTRO dressage test yesterday and she was extremley wound up so was very hollow but got 51.8% do you all think thats a good start? x


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Try to think about opening up your shoulders like you want to "show off the girls". Also, in a lot of the pics, there is too much tension in your arms. Your elbows should hang at your sides like wet towels. With your arms hanging dead at your sides, find just a slight contact with her mouth and then ride her forward into the contact. Don't change your rein length. Just stay supple and inviting with your relaxed arms and let her find the contact.


----------

